# so pretty



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

when going for dark stains use sherwood cant wait to topcoat  where the magic happens look at all that red from a different angle


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Love the color, but that spot in the upper right corner wood drive me crazy. I would have to break out my doctors kit for that one.


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

i dont know if thats a knot or puddy but i can see a little grain through it


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

i dont know if thats a knot or puddy but i can see a little grain threw it


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Could be a spot of glue wher they put the doors together


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Could be a spot of glue wher they put the doors together


I don't think so. If it was a split in the vert they would have thrown some clear epoxy (acts like super glue) and clamped it together. I am betting they tried to cover up a loose knot. IMO. Easy to fix and make it look original - though.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

austintx512 said:


> when going for dark stains use sherwood cant wait to topcoat  where the magic happens look at all that red from a different angle


I cant understand you!!!!!!!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> I cant understand you!
> 
> I hope you did not charge anyone for this. It needs more work in my opinion.


 
Said he cant wait to topcoat..... that would lead me to believe he isn't done.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

fresh coat said:


> I don't think so. If it was a split in the vert they would have thrown some clear epoxy (acts like super glue) and clamped it together. I am betting they tried to cover up a loose knot. IMO. Easy to fix and make it look original - though.


I was referring to a drip on the surface while assembling the door. Not a repair. We see this often on new entry doors. The doors pictured below were hand carved in China and came in with glue, that could not be seen until stained, oozing from every joint and dripped on the surface. We were the only company that would take on the project of cleaning and finish. There are 47 doors at about 14 hrs a piece. The owner was amazed at the results


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

wje said:


> Said he cant wait to topcoat..... that would lead me to believe he isn't done.


Well, in that case check the edit.


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

um whats not to understand.....i said to use a certain product for a particular look and that i cant wait to topcoat.........


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

umm....maybe your tex-mex.....hhmmm....lol.....:jester:


----------

